# Hey Gink!....what'd think!



## Dennis Cahoon

Hey Gink, checkout the new big pipe!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

We're talkin 8hp extra HP .....compared to the small pipe!.....we'll see!!!!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Built one of these big pipe saws years back and it was a runner. Hopefully this one will be a runner too!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

How was that pipe formed? Pressed?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Yep!


----------



## Andyshine77

Looks good!!! Who did the work??:cool2:


----------



## Jacob J.

That's going to look and sound good at the shows...


----------



## splitpost

blokes at the local fuel depot want their 44 Gallon drum back


----------



## husq2100

I think its Gypo's decoy pipe...............


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

splitpost said:


> blokes at the local fuel depot want their 44 Gallon drum back



Are you speaking of the size of the size of the pipe or the amount of fuel required to run the saw? :hmm3grin2orange: :big_smile:


----------



## tdi-rick

Looks like a slip joint at the header DC for fine tuning ?

I take it it's hydroformed, bloody nice job and I'm guessing not cheap to set up.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

tdi-rick said:


> Looks like a slip joint at the header DC for fine tuning ?
> 
> I take it it's hydroformed, bloody nice job and I'm guessing not cheap to set up.



The inside of the mold is the easy part!


----------



## HELSEL

Beautiful work Dennis!! Will we see that
saw on the STS??


----------



## ELECT6845

Dennis,
Ever run one of those on nitro methane? If so how did u go about starting it?


----------



## Trx250r180

looks like a 250r saw assembly line there ,when do they go into retail production ?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

tdi-rick said:


> Looks like a slip joint at the header DC for fine tuning ?
> 
> I take it it's hydroformed, bloody nice job and I'm guessing not cheap to set up.



The first header piece coming off the cylinder comes in 3 different lenghts for tuning. The slip joint about 7" down the header is for vibration. Keeps the header from cracking, so the pipe can be springed or welded there. 

Thanks Rick, I'll be running this one for the summer, but it could end up running in the STS next year.


----------



## blsnelling

So, who made this pipe?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Dennis Cahoon said:


> The first header piece coming off the cylinder *comes in 3 different lengths for tuning.* The slip joint about 7" down the header is for vibration. Keeps the header from cracking, so the pipe can be springed or welded there.
> 
> Thanks Rick, I'll be running this one for the summer, but it could end up running in the STS next year.





blsnelling said:


> So, who made this pipe?



Sounds like a 'kit' to me.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> So, who made this pipe?



It wasn't Gink!.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Overtrained

EFFIN A! That is awesome


----------



## HELSEL

ELECT6845 said:


> Dennis,
> Ever run one of those on nitro methane? If so how did u go about starting it?




. I think he's got a couple of
them out there running on
fuel.


----------



## Hedgerow

It'll run fine... I wanna see the bling!!! This one gets the carbon fiber treatment???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> It wasn't Gink!.......Hahahahahaha!



I bet you I could!


----------



## gink595

Looks really good, Money can buy some nice things!! looks like it was pressed from a form and not a hydro form fit due to the stretch lines near the seams. Someone spent some time makeing the buck patterns. Looks real professional and adds a clean look to it, like it was made at a bike saw factory!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Pressed pipe Yes!......this is mini-sprint stuff Gink!


----------



## joatmon

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Gink, checkout the new big pipe! *Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Fixed it for you Dennis.

You're welcome,

ole joat


----------



## HELSEL

To much time on your hands!!!


----------



## gink595

Dennis, is that pipe matched to a ported cylinder from the same maker to get the 8 HP, or is it for a stock port timing with a gain of 8 HP? I thought the prices were reasonable for what you are getting. I couldn't make one for that price!


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> To much time on your hands!!!



Copy and Paste is your friend in those types of cases :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

gink595 said:


> Dennis, is that pipe matched to a ported cylinder from the same maker to get the 8 HP, or is it for a stock port timing with a gain of 8 HP? I thought the prices were reasonable for what you are getting. I couldn't make one for that price!



Well it damn well better not have been made in China!!!:msp_mad:
After all the flack Dennis gave ole' McBob about his Ching-a-ding 090!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> Dennis, is that pipe matched to a ported cylinder from the same maker to get the 8 HP, or is it for a stock port timing with a gain of 8 HP? I thought the prices were reasonable for what you are getting. I couldn't make one for that price!



Ported, matched and dyno'ed!

Pressed pipes are cheap to make in mass production. Handmade is always gonna be more.


----------



## gink595

Hedgerow said:


> Well it damn well better not have been made in China!!!:msp_mad:
> After all the flack Dennis gave ole' McBob about his Ching-a-ding 090!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sure this stuff is all American made!


----------



## ozflea

gink595 said:


> I'm sure this stuff is all American made!



Yeah right Gink 595

*Mc Ching-a-Ding Bob*

Isn't there a state called China USA ?


----------



## husq2100

great work Dennis. IS this pipe just for more power or are you matching it to a specific size type of wood?


----------



## gink595

ozflea said:


> Yeah right Gink 595
> 
> *Mc Ching-a-Ding Bob*
> 
> Isn't there a state called China USA ?




Not a state, but it is called Wal-Mart


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

husq2100 said:


> great work Dennis. IS this pipe just for more power or are you matching it to a specific size type of wood?



Thanks, this is a cold start 3 cut saw for the STS or anyother small wood contests. 18", 19", and 20" wood is what it will cut mostly. It's a complete mini-sprint power package with a very good high rev set-up. The big pipe is just part of it. BTW, I got it running last night and it sounds good!!!!!


----------



## GASoline71

Suh-weet Dennis...

Who's gonna run that puppy at the shows?

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2

ozflea said:


> Yeah right Gink 595
> 
> *Mc Ching-a-Ding Bob*
> 
> Isn't there a state called China USA ?



And your point is?????? pointless,,, with no value added,,, why don't you go find some other Place to land Mcboob??? and I dont shop @ walmart,,,,


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

GASoline71 said:


> Suh-weet Dennis...
> 
> Who's gonna run that puppy at the shows?
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary......This is my personal saw for this year. Myself, and TJ Bexten, and maybe several others will get the chance to run it when I get it dialed!
BTW, got it running but couldn't take a video and rev it at the same time. I'll video some cuts soon.


----------



## HELSEL

Hey Dennis at least you didn't 
copy someone else's work and
take credit for it!!!! Hahachains
Hahaheadshahahacarbs


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Hey Dennis at least you didn't
> copy someone else's work and
> take credit for it!!!! Hahachains
> Hahaheadshahahacarbs



Like everyone does with Marcel Vincents work! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## woodyman

Very nice work Mr. Cahoon How many builders are there that do your kind of work in the USA.I have a bike saw to but it's not as nice as yours and it's old:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Like everyone does with Marcel Vincents work! Hahahahahahaha[/
> 
> Mr. Never beat me!!!! Hahaha
> Yes i raced him in Luther!
> Like you said everyone is
> coping Marcel?? If thats what
> you think fine!!;-) We will
> keep taking the wins!! You guys
> should give it a try!!! The biggest
> haha i have ever seen is(I aint going
> to post if them guys do) So it
> looks like the laugh is on the
> other end of your phone!!


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> We will
> keep taking the wins!!



Like Webster!


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Like Webster!



Where did your motors place
there??


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Where did your motors place
> there??



Rick, Where did *YOUR* motors place!? It's funny how the subject gets changed when there is tangible facts! But it looks like Bertrand motors may have got the nod! Rick do you actually build these motors or does Cliff? 

But if you must ask...

If I wanted to build a big motor...which someday I may...

I can send a crank to falicon to have stroked...
I can buy rods...
I can buy custom pistons from a couple sources... Maybe the same ones Cliff get them from...
I can probably send some carbs out to get worked over...
I can probably send the cylinders out and get bored and plated and then to a machine shop to have a custom exhaust block made, Oh what the hell I may do that myself because I can.
I can make the head
I can make the pipe and I can bolt it all together just like you guys!

Maybe someday we'll see, you never know!

Now don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just speaking up. Hope you have a good fathers day!


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Rick, Where did *YOUR* motors place!? It's funny how the subject gets changed when there is tangible facts! But it looks like Bertrand motors may have got the nod! Rick do you actually build these motors or does Cliff?
> 
> But if you must ask...
> 
> If I wanted to build a big motor...which someday I may...
> 
> I can send a crank to falicon to have stroked...
> I can buy rods...
> I can buy custom pistons from a couple sources... Maybe the same ones Cliff get them from...
> I can probably send some carbs out to get worked over...
> I can probably send the cylinders out and get bored and plated and then to a machine shop to have a custom exhaust block made, Oh what the hell I may do that myself because I can.
> I can make the head
> I can make the pipe and I can bolt it all together just like you guys!
> 
> Maybe someday we'll see, you never know!
> 
> Now don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just speaking up. Hope you have a good fathers day!



Yep that's all there is to it.
When are you going to get
all the parts and snap it all
together?? Do you think you
can have it together this 
summer? Then you could
meet us at a show. 

Yes Bertrand's saws ran great
at Webster!! Cliffs motors have
won that show several times too.
Do I build saws no!! But heck
sounds easy maybe I will
just snap one together.So
let me know when your ready.
Cheers


----------



## stihlboy

HELSEL said:


> Where did your motors place
> there??



They haven't placed, heck they haven't been built! He is an arm chair mechanic.....

why buy a piston? I mean if you can make a 2 piece head.....

why send your carb out? 

you make your own chains too??


The difference is Cliff:

*Ports his own cylinders* and they are awesome

Makes his own chains and they work great

Builds his own carbs and they work great

Builds his own pipes (and they work great)



so I guess this is the point: put up or shut up!

You gonna accept the challenge or not?


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Rick, Where did *YOUR* motors place!? It's funny how the subject gets changed when there is tangible facts! But it looks like Bertrand motors may have got the nod! Rick do you actually build these motors or does Cliff?
> 
> But if you must ask...
> 
> If I wanted to build a big motor...which someday I may...
> 
> I can send a crank to falicon to have stroked...
> I can buy rods...
> I can buy custom pistons from a couple sources... Maybe the same ones Cliff get them from...
> I can probably send some carbs out to get worked over...
> I can probably send the cylinders out and get bored and plated and then to a machine shop to have a custom exhaust block made, Oh what the hell I may do that myself because I can.
> I can make the head
> I can make the pipe and I can bolt it all together just like you guys!
> 
> Maybe someday we'll see, you never know!
> 
> Now don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just speaking up. Hope you have a good fathers day!



Hey Gink,
Cliff buys the saw too!! A man of your knowledge 
would probably just machine it out. Lets not forget
about the chain are you going to stamp it out too
being the genius you are!! Think about it why
wouldn't a builder job out some of the things that
could be done better?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Gink! Everybody that builds hotsaws sends out for stoker cranks, pistons, cylinders and what not. Quite a gift to put a "Race" package together.......Can't wait to see something from you, that has some speed!!!!......Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## gink595

Maybe I'll see if Bertrand will make a chain, seems his did real well! Hahahahahahaha

Dennis, I've been missing out! This stirring is kind of fun when you get one to bite


----------



## gink595

stihlboy said:


> They haven't placed, heck they haven't been built! He is an arm chair mechanic.....
> 
> why buy a piston? I mean if you can make a 2 piece head.....
> 
> why send your carb out?
> 
> you make your own chains too??
> 
> 
> The difference is Cliff:
> 
> *Ports his own cylinders* and they are awesome
> 
> Makes his own chains and they work great
> 
> Builds his own carbs and they work great
> 
> Builds his own pipes (and they work great)
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess this is the point: put up or shut up!
> 
> You gonna accept the challenge or not?



You're like telling a retard that he is retarded...they just don't get it!

Think about it SB, think about what I wrote and then ask yourself why you wrote what you did! Dennis got it, Rick got it, maybe you will!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> Maybe I'll see if Bertrand will make a chain, seems his did real well! Hahahahahahaha



Slap Brad around, he'll build you one.......Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## stihlboy

what im getting is you cant perfect everything, if someone does it better let them do it


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Hey Gink,
> Cliff buys the saw too!! A man of your knowledge
> would probably just machine it out. Lets not forget
> about the chain are you going to stamp it out too
> being the genius you are!! Think about it why
> wouldn't a builder job out some of the things that
> could be done better?



Cliff does a great job with those saws and chains. Are they the best? I don't know? I guess every dog has their day Bertrand took Webster this year, maybe he will next year and maybe not. One thing is for sure, I will never build one for a couple reasons. I don't plan on going to anymore races and if I did I wouldn't do the saw justice running it. It seems some of you guys have a chip on your shoulder and have made the sport not so fun east of the Mississippi. I think all this belly aching and crap has ran everyone off, seems the racing crowd is getting smaller and smaller. I believe Chardon will be a ghost town next year becasue of the unfortunate BS that went on this year... I don't want to be a part of that and it seems I'm not the only one. SO why would I want to waste the better part of throwing 3-4 grand out for something that I never plan on using? Could I do, yes I believe so. And what I didn't know I could source out to some that do. I agree with Dennis and you also Rick, you have to pay to play and if you can get it done do it! I would! I'll see you around fella's, don't take this stuff so serious it's not worth it


----------



## HELSEL

Yes it is fun!! It shouldn't be 
hard for you guys to get a better
chain than you can build!!! Hahaha


----------



## tlandrum

frank didnt you just buy a 3120 from mike? i was expecting to see you build one.


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Yes it is fun!! It shouldn't be
> hard for you guys to get a better
> chain than you can build!!! Hahaha



I'd just have Dennis build me one!


----------



## gink595

tlandrum said:


> frank didnt you just buy a 3120 from mike? i was expecting to see you build one.



Yes I did


----------



## stihlboy

all in good fun frank, but seriously it takes alot of work to get everything right.


----------



## stihlboy

gink595 said:


> I'd just have Dennis build me one!



his turn-around time is pretty long.........


----------



## gink595

stihlboy said:


> all in good fun frank, but seriously it takes alot of work to get everything right.



Na, it isn't in good fun, that is the point! I've built enough stuff in the past 20 years to know nothing is easy!


----------



## gink595

stihlboy said:


> his turn-around time is pretty long.........



Good! I don't have any money but I have all kinds of time!


----------



## HELSEL

Keep thinking you can build a hotsaw!!
I sure hope to see ya around!! Especially 
your hero!! Hahaha


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Keep thinking you can build a hotsaw!!
> I sure hope to see ya around!! Especially
> your hero!! Hahaha



Well, I don't think it would be the hardest most challenging thing I had to do in life, that is where the fun thing comes in...

My only hero is the man I went and seen today...My dad!


----------



## gink595

This is a challenge....


----------



## tlandrum

not that something like that isnt hard to design becouse it would take a lot of talent but id bet theres 1,000 to 1 more people that can design that building than can build a winning 3120 hotsaw and chain combo.


----------



## tlandrum

i honestly could say that i cant think of 10 builders known for consistantly building winning 3120 hotsaw and chain combos


----------



## gink595

tlandrum said:


> not that something like that isnt hard to design becouse it would take a lot of talent but id bet theres 1,000 to 1 more people that can design that building than can build a winning 3120 hotsaw and chain combo.



LOL... Well it isn't like comparing apples to apples but.... I'm sure most any engineer at Husqvarna could spec out a winning hotsaw. They have the tools to do so at their expense and they have extensive knowledge. But they don't because there isn't any money in it. It is a one-off sport that is built by enthusiasts which is cool! The manufacturers stay out of it, but I'm sure if they decided to go after something like that they would be king.


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Well, I don't think it would be the hardest most challenging thing I had to do in life, that is where the fun thing comes in...
> 
> My only hero is the man I went and seen today...My dad!



Very good answer for your hero. My dad
was my hero also and still is although he
has been gone for 16yrs. But you know who
I am talking about;-)


----------



## ozflea

gink595 said:


> LOL... Well it isn't like comparing apples to apples but.... I'm sure most any engineer at Husqvarna could spec out a winning hotsaw. They have the tools to do so at their expense and they have extensive knowledge. But they don't because there isn't any money in it. It is a one-off sport that is built by enthusiasts which is cool! The manufacturers stay out of it, but I'm sure if they decided to go after something like that they would be king.



Till a privateer knocks em off and its been done more than once i can assure you can you imagine being beat by some-one not factory backed ?


----------



## joatmon

I appeal to my friends for 24 hours of "getting along" due to Rodney King's passing.

peace, joat


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Maybe I'll see if Bertrand will make a chain, seems his did real well! Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Dennis, I've been missing out! This stirring is kind of fun when you get one to bite



You guys should do something!! Heck
who knows you might even win a GTG!!


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> You guys should do something!! Heck
> who knows you might even win a GTG!!



You guys?! Whose You guys? :hmm3grin2orange:

Or is it like your world where Cliff builds the saws, your nephews run them and you jump on the bandwagon like they are something you've done! Hahaha...

Maybe you should build one all by yourself and throw it in a build off?! I bet that will never happen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

gink595 said:


> You guys?! Whose You guys? :hmm3grin2orange:



You and the "RAT" hiding in your pocket!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I owe Stihlboy a Racechain, question is, when will he get it!....Hahahahahahaha!



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You and the "RAT" hiding in your pocket!......Hahahahahahaha!



That long tail isn't a Rat, it's just there is no other place to tuck it in so I can walk :msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling

Anyone got a fan I can borrow? It's getting mighty warm up in here!


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> You guys?! Whose You guys? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Or is it like your world where Cliff builds the saws, your nephews run them and you jump on the bandwagon like they are something you've done! Hahaha...
> 
> Maybe you should build one all by yourself and throw it in a build off?! I bet that will never happen :hmm3grin2orange:



Just tell me where and when!! I will
meet you and Eric anytime any place!!
But I know that won't happen because
you are both chicken chits!!! But I will
gladly race either one of you!! So come
on Gink I accept your challenge!! Just
tell me when and where. 
I kinda miss seeing Erics Texas two 
step trying.... yes trying to cold start anyway.


----------



## HELSEL

Are you waiting for a text before
you can reply???haha


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

tlandrum said:


> i honestly could say that i cant think of 10 builders known for consistantly building winning 3120 hotsaw and chain combos



I can't think of 10 builders...


----------



## tlandrum

it would be hard to name 5


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> it would be hard to name 5



Are there even any new and young guys moving up through the ranks? If not, saw racing has more serious problems than who built what...
The guys on top right now need to encourage growth of the sport...
Food for thought...
ps:


----------



## procarbine2k1

Saw racing is for you old farts that are too old to race bikes hahahahahhahahaha!


----------



## tlandrum

theres a couple of guys getting into it. maybe they will get to be a competitive builder some day


----------



## Chopwood

tlandrum said:


> i honestly could say that i cant think of 10 builders known for consistantly building winning 3120 hotsaw and chain combos



It all depends on what you regard as winning, what type of race and where it is. I can think of 10+, who through the years won real races. In the east, over the past ten years, that number is less than five. There are only a couple right now with a couple more coming up.


----------



## stihlboy

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You and the "RAT" hiding in your pocket!......Hahahahahahaha!



or is it the other way around?


----------



## Chopwood

Of course it all depends on what someone thinks winning is. I think of contests like Webster, Fryeburg, Seneterre and others like that. GTG's and turdlicker (poser) shows don't count. A lot of small contests have been won with a stock saw and a good chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Chopwood said:


> Of course it all depends on what someone thinks winning is. I think of contests like Webster, Fryeburg, Seneterre and others like that. GTG's and turdlicker (poser) shows don't count. A lot of small contests have been won with a stock saw and a good chain.



Chain means a lot! No question!!! I wouldn't lump GTG'S and the term "turdlicker" into the same sentence though, or you'll be known as the biggest douchebag on AS... So be careful how you word things...
Just sayin...


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

tlandrum said:


> theres a couple of guys getting into it. maybe they will get to be a competitive builder some day



I hope they have deep wallets...


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Hedgerow said:


> Chain means a lot! No question!!! I wouldn't lump GTG'S and the term "turdlicker" into the same sentence though, or you'll be known as the biggest douchebag on AS... So be careful how you word things...
> Just sayin...



he is a douchebag, just sayin


----------



## Chopwood

PLAYINWOOD said:


> he is a douchebag, just sayin



I am not, what I am describing is the difference between bracket racing your mom's olds and running a top fuel car. Maybe turdlicker was a bit strong, but a gutted muffler and massaging the ports does not win a big contest. For example, one time I cut 3.46 seconds on 10X10 pine with my 3120 cold start- I was third! OK, I am a douchebag, thanks Jeff!


----------



## wigglesworth

I wonder if way back before the Internet, say 30 years ago, if the up and coming saw builders of that era got letters in the mail calling them turdlickers? 

Sometimes I hate the Internet.....


----------



## Hedgerow

wigglesworth said:


> I wonder if way back before the Internet, say 30 years ago, if the up and coming saw builders of that era got letters in the mail calling them turdlickers?
> 
> Sometimes I hate the Internet.....



Naaa... They just got their porch lights shot out...
:amazed:


----------



## procarbine2k1

wigglesworth said:


> I wonder if way back before the Internet, say 30 years ago, if the up and coming saw builders of that era got letters in the mail calling them turdlickers?
> 
> Sometimes I hate the Internet.....



Na, it had to be more fun back then- or the sport wouldnt still be around today. Dont get me wrong, I am sure they have been some turd-licker letters have been sent out once or twice haha.


----------



## HELSEL

Hay if someone can get
this video off YouTube and
drag it over here it is of my
family some 50 yrs ago.

(lumberjacking in the 60's)

Then you can see what it was
Kinda like. thx


----------



## tlandrum

[video=youtube;fpydJiyge54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpydJiyge54[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

[video=youtube;zwzCmbkIw70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwzCmbkIw70[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

[video=youtube;DGqoEJoh2p8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGqoEJoh2p8[/video]


----------



## Chopwood

Hotsaw 8x8 - YouTube

Put your firewood saw up against something like this. BTW, this was five years ago, there are much faster saws now.


----------



## ELECT6845

Cool video Terry


----------



## Hedgerow

That's cool... Where was the footage taken?


----------



## Metals406

I reckon there aren't more saw builders because:

1) It's not a good way to make a living, and there's more $$ going out then coming in.

2) If it did pay good, I imagine there'd be 17,000 talented fabricators jumping in tomorrow.

3) You have to love doing it, just like all the tuners for every sport out there. 

This pissing match stuff is to be expected I guess? It happens in all pro-sports. 

Someone is always faster, stronger, smarter, etc, then the next guy.

I read timbersports in OZ started back in the 1840's, because two fellas got into it at the pub over who could chop a tree down faster.

Wonder if surgeons do that?

"I could have sewed that guys head back on fer sure, and faster than you, and it would work better than before!!".


----------



## HELSEL

Hedgerow said:


> That's cool... Where was the footage taken?



Most of it was in northern Michigan 
Some from Wisconsin. This is mostly 
my family,Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## AClarke

Rick, did they do much engine work back then or was it basically a chain race?


----------



## HELSEL

AClarke said:


> Rick, did they do much engine work back then or was it basically a chain race?



They all worked in the woods.
The saws they raced was the same
ones they worked. No engine work
it was more of a chain race. There 
was no knowledge of square filing 
so they just did the best they could.


----------



## tdi-rick

Metals406 said:


> [snip]
> Wonder if surgeons do that?
> 
> "I could have sewed that guys head back on fer sure, and faster than you, and it would work better than before!!".



Nate, from what I've seen and been told, yes.

Human nature and ego is the same right through society.

Won't stop the pi$$ing matches here though.


----------



## tdi-rick

Great old vids :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

What happened to Gink?...........was just wondering if he was gonna take the "turdlicker" challenge!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## promac850

HELSEL said:


> They all worked in the woods.
> The saws they raced was the same
> ones they worked. No engine work
> it was more of a chain race. There
> was no knowledge of square filing
> so they just did the best they could.



I noticed that it was mostly Macs... do you happen to know which models showed up at those old races?


----------



## youngs24

Dennis Cahoon said:


> What happened to Gink?...........was just wondering if he was gonna take the "turdlicker" challenge!......Hahahahahahaha!




Dennis i feal like Gink doesn't want to get embarassed like his good friend Eric Copsey did when Fred beat him in the build off challenge years ago!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!
.
Later Troy


----------



## HELSEL

youngs24 said:


> Dennis i feal like Gink doesn't want to get embarassed like his good friend Eric Copsey did when Fred beat him in the build off challenge years ago!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!
> .
> Later Troy




Hey Troy,
What has that crazy Craig been up
to?? The last time I seen him he kicked 
my butt with some modified Solo!! Do you
Still live just down the rd from him?? Better
you than me!! I can't stand his laugh!! When
he starts laughing I am speechless!! Tell him
I said hello. Nice seeing you back on here.

later


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> What happened to Gink?...........was just wondering if he was gonna take the "turdlicker" challenge!......Hahahahahahaha!



Hey Dennis. We're going to give you an exemption from this challenge. There's no sense checking to see if you're a turdlicker. You already is a turd! Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## HELSEL

promac610 said:


> I noticed that it was mostly Macs... do you happen to know which models showed up at those old races?



There was alot of different saws. I think there
was a few 250s there was one bigger Mac that 
ran. I will check with Cliff to find out what it was.
There were Solo 70a,70d,Rex Stihl lightning. Back
then it was all about bragging rights. Everything 
was calm around them shows but after the show
things got kind of wild!! When the teasing started.


----------



## HELSEL

HELSEL said:


> There was alot of different saws. I think there
> was a few 250s there was one bigger Mac that
> ran. I will check with Cliff to find out what it was.
> There were Solo 70a,70d,Rex Stihl lightning. Back
> then it was all about bragging rights. Everything
> was calm around them shows but after the show
> things got kind of wild!! When the teasing started.



???740 or 790 don't know for sure


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Chopwood said:


> Hotsaw 8x8 - YouTube
> 
> Put your firewood saw up against something like this. BTW, this was five years ago, there are much faster saws now.



Have you seen anything faster? or are you going by heresay? just wonderin.
Your good at discounting yourself, you had the fastest 60 mm racesaw known to the world and you were a fast enough operator to keep up to it.... your one of few..and made 25 grand doing it 

That saw is only a shadow of it self and still top 5, whats he have in the back shed?

Those fast 62 mm guys your referring to, how did they get fast? ask them


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Hey Dennis. We're going to give you an exemption from this challenge. There's no sense checking to see if you're a turdlicker. You already is a turd! Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!



Ya and Dennis doesn't even need to kneel down to lick someones turdhole!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## solo

Hedgerow said:


> Are there even any new and young guys moving up through the ranks? If not, saw racing has more serious problems than who built what...
> The guys on top right now need to encourage growth of the sport...
> Food for thought...
> ps:



You think


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

solo said:


> You think



your one of them.. and at a premium, send a resume

sorry typo, you should send resumes


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Great to see the old videos Rick,thankyou...


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Dennis Cahoon said:


> What happened to Gink?...........was just wondering if he was gonna take the "turdlicker" challenge!......Hahahahahahaha!



Maybe you could show him how to run 120 fuel


----------



## PLAYINWOOD

Chopwood said:


> I am not, what I am describing is the difference between bracket racing your mom's olds and running a top fuel car. Maybe turdlicker was a bit strong, but a gutted muffler and massaging the ports does not win a big contest. For example, one time I cut 3.46 seconds on 10X10 pine with my 3120 cold start- I was third! OK, I am a douchebag, thanks Jeff!



your a douchebag


----------



## Hedgerow

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Have you seen anything faster? or are you going by heresay? just wonderin.
> Your good at discounting yourself, you had the fastest 60 mm racesaw known to the world and you were a fast enough operator to keep up to it.... your one of few..and made 25 grand doing it
> 
> That saw is only a shadow of it self and still top 5, whats he have in the back shed?
> 
> Those fast 62 mm guys your referring to, how did they get fast? ask them



I have no idea what you're talking about... Neither does 95% of the folks reading this... But yes, that saw was fast! And the operator did a good job too... I'm thinking he won that round... 
But maybe not...


----------



## youngs24

HELSEL said:


> Hey Troy,
> What has that crazy Craig been up
> to?? The last time I seen him he kicked
> my butt with some modified Solo!! Do you
> Still live just down the rd from him?? Better
> you than me!! I can't stand his laugh!! When
> he starts laughing I am speechless!! Tell him
> I said hello. Nice seeing you back on here.
> 
> later



Hey Rick hope all is well. I have seen his Tow Trucks and Equipment around but haven't seen him in a while he aquired a gun gun store some time back and shortly after that some really close friends of his got caught red handed making White Lighting. So he's been on the down low if you know what I mean! But if i see him I will tell him you said hello!

Later Troy


----------



## HELSEL

Tell him I said he's a cheater!!!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

parrisw said:


> Ya and Dennis doesn't even need to kneel down to lick someones turdhole!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



parrisw......You won't find any turd saws in my shop......to bad you and Brad can't say that!.....Now get off your knee's and go back to licking your lips!.....Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Just tell me where and when!! I will
> meet you and Eric anytime any place!!
> But I know that won't happen because
> you are both chicken chits!!! But I will
> gladly race either one of you!! So come
> on Gink I accept your challenge!! Just
> tell me when and where.
> I kinda miss seeing Erics Texas two
> step trying.... yes trying to cold start anyway.




So what do you say...441 alky pipe saws? You do a thread of YOUR work and I'll do one of mine?


----------



## gink595

Dennis Cahoon said:


> What happened to Gink?...........was just wondering if he was gonna take the "turdlicker" challenge!......Hahahahahahaha!



Sorry to keep you hanging, been out of town with work. :msp_tongue:


----------



## FATGUY

gink595 said:


> Sorry to keep you hanging, been out of town with work. :msp_tongue:



####ty how that gets in the way of fun stuff...


----------



## gink595

FATGUY said:


> ####ty how that gets in the way of fun stuff...



Naw this was fun, we had seminar for our steel erectors, guys from all over came to it. It was a real blast meeting these guys you talk to on the phone. Alot of beer was drank with that bunch, just to the point it was out of control! Glad it is over, three days of getting up early and getting to bed late!

Here is a shirt one of the guys gave me! LOL


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> So what do you say...441 alky pipe saws? You do a thread of YOUR work and I'll do one of mine?




haha Go back and read your post about
how you could build a 3120!!!! The best
thing is you already have one and so do
I. So lets build an all out 3120!! You was 
the one that opened your mouth and said
how easy it wood be!! So there ya go!!


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> haha Go back and read your post about
> how you could build a 3120!!!! The best
> thing is you already have one and so do
> I. So lets build an all out 3120!! You was
> the one that opened your mouth and said
> how easy it wood be!! So there ya go!!



Nooooo, to easy for you to grab brothers parts! You wanted to make this personal because I didn't buy into your agenda because you didn't like someone I'm friends with! It is a shame because we never had one issue with one another but if you want to do this we are going to do something that neither of us have done and everything is from scratch, no pipes to copy nothing it is all fresh! All the years Cliff has been doing this I know he has many notes on that motor and all you have to do is copy it...not hard to do that way. This is something neither of us have done so it is a heads up who can do what. The 3120 is later to come so I'm sure you will get what you want sooner or later, an all out race for the big motors. There is no plans of getting that motor done anytime soon but it will be! There will be some late nights doing that project.


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Nooooo, to easy for you to grab brothers parts! You wanted to make this personal because I didn't buy into your agenda because you didn't like someone I'm friends with! It is a shame because we never had one issue with one another but if you want to do this we are going to do something that neither of us have done and everything is from scratch, no pipes to copy nothing it is all fresh! All the years Cliff has been doing this I know he has many notes on that motor and all you have to do is copy it...not hard to do that way. This is something neither of us have done so it is a heads up who can do what. The 3120 is later to come so I'm sure you will get what you want sooner or later, an all out race for the big motors. There is no plans of getting that motor done anytime soon but it will be! There will be some late nights doing that project.



Go back and read your post!!! You
made it look so easy. Now you are 
saying you can't build one like you 
said you could. What's up with that
did you get caught up in some BS


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> Go back and read your post!!! You
> made it look so easy. Now you are
> saying you can't build one like you
> said you could. What's up with that
> did you get caught up in some BS



Rick, re-read my last post!!!! There is one being built! 

The build off between me and YOU isn't going to be a 3120 if you still want to do it. I want to see what you can do, not brother!


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Rick, Where did *YOUR* motors place!? It's funny how the subject gets changed when there is tangible facts! But it looks like Bertrand motors may have got the nod! Rick do you actually build these motors or does Cliff?
> 
> But if you must ask...
> 
> If I wanted to build a big motor...which someday I may...
> 
> I can send a crank to falicon to have stroked...
> I can buy rods...
> I can buy custom pistons from a couple sources... Maybe the same ones Cliff get them from...
> I can probably send some carbs out to get worked over...
> I can probably send the cylinders out and get bored and plated and then to a machine shop to have a custom exhaust block made, Oh what the hell I may do that myself because I can.
> I can make the head
> I can make the pipe and I can bolt it all together just like you guys!
> 
> Maybe someday we'll see, you never know!
> 
> Now don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just speaking up. Hope you have a good fathers day!



Here ya go!!!!


----------



## gink595

gink595 said:


> Nooooo, to easy for you to grab brothers parts! You wanted to make this personal because I didn't buy into your agenda because you didn't like someone I'm friends with! It is a shame because we never had one issue with one another but if you want to do this we are going to do something that neither of us have done and everything is from scratch, no pipes to copy nothing it is all fresh! All the years Cliff has been doing this I know he has many notes on that motor and all you have to do is copy it...not hard to do that way. This is something neither of us have done so it is a heads up who can do what. *The 3120 is later to come so I'm sure you will get what you want sooner or later, an all out race for the big motors. There is no plans of getting that motor done anytime soon but it will be! There will be some late nights doing that project.*





HELSEL said:


> Here ya go!!!!





Here you go!!! :msp_biggrin:

Am I missing something here!?


----------



## HELSEL

Are you missing something?? For god
sakes Frank you said you could build
A 3120. You made it real clear for everyone 
one on here to see how easy it was. So
now your back peddling. I have absolutely 
no use for a 441 do you?? A 5 cube pipe
maybe!!!


----------



## parrisw

HELSEL said:


> Go back and read your post!!! You
> made it look so easy. Now you are
> saying you can't build one like you
> said you could. What's up with that
> did you get caught up in some BS



ha ha ha, weren't you the one calling Frank a Chicken Chit, now you're backing out, cause he doesn't want to play by what you say!!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## HELSEL

gink595 said:


> Rick, Where did *YOUR* motors place!? It's funny how the subject gets changed when there is tangible facts! But it looks like Bertrand motors may have got the nod! Rick do you actually build these motors or does Cliff?
> 
> But if you must ask...
> 
> If I wanted to build a big motor...which someday I may...
> 
> I can send a crank to falicon to have stroked...
> I can buy rods...
> I can buy custom pistons from a couple sources... Maybe the same ones Cliff get them from...
> I can probably send some carbs out to get worked over...
> I can probably send the cylinders out and get bored and plated and then to a machine shop to have a custom exhaust block made, Oh what the hell I may do that myself because I can.
> I can make the head
> I can make the pipe and I can bolt it all together just like you guys!
> 
> Maybe someday we'll see, you never know!
> 
> Now don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just speaking up. Hope you have a good fathers day!



post 46 of this thread. You say I can bolt
it together just like you guys!!! 
. Are you missing something??


----------



## HELSEL

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha, weren't you the one calling Frank a Chicken Chit, now you're backing out, cause he doesn't want to play by what you say!!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.



You are right he is a chicken chit!!!
Am I suppose to play by his?? I didn't 
tell all you guys I could build a 441!!


----------



## blsnelling

Well, my Dad's tougher than your Dad, to infinity!:jester:


----------



## parrisw

HELSEL said:


> You are right he is a chicken chit!!!
> Am I suppose to play by his?? I didn't
> tell all you guys I could build a 441!!



Not the way I see it. I didn't see where he laid down a challenge about building 3120's. Why not do something that neither of you have done? Its only fair. That is unless you don't want it fair.


----------



## HELSEL

parrisw said:


> Not the way I see it. I didn't see where he laid down a challenge about building 3120's. Why not do something that neither of you have done? Its only fair. That is unless you don't want it fair.




Did ya see where he said lets 
build a 441?? Do I have a choice?
Maybe you read just what you
want to.


----------



## HELSEL

parrisw said:


> Not the way I see it. I didn't see where he laid down a challenge about building 3120's. Why not do something that neither of you have done? Its only fair. That is unless you don't want it fair.



By the way I have never built a 3120


----------



## Hedgerow

HELSEL said:


> Did ya see where he said lets
> build a 441?? Do I have a choice?
> Maybe you read just what you
> want to.



Good lord man!!! Your last name is helsel... You're a Michigander!!!! 
Build a damn 441!!! Same old recipe won't work, but surely you can get it done...


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Well, I vote either 660 or 880.


----------



## Hedgerow

For the record, I hate 441's...


----------



## HELSEL

hahahaha Gink I just got a call
from California from a guy that
built you guys a 441 !!! Nice try


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> Well, my Dad's tougher than your Dad, to infinity!:jester:



I doubt it!.....My dad would've made sure both eyes were moused!!!!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I doubt it!.....My dad would've made sure both eyes were moused!!!!.......Hahahahahahaha!



Your Dad beat you? That would explain a lot!:taped:


----------



## HELSEL

Hedgerow said:


> Good lord man!!! Your last name is helsel... You're a Michigander!!!!
> Build a damn 441!!! Same old recipe won't work, but surely you can get it done...




Have no use for one at all. I also 
never claimed i could build one!!


----------



## FATGUY

gink595 said:


> Naw this was fun, we had seminar for our steel erectors, guys from all over came to it. It was a real blast meeting these guys you talk to on the phone. Alot of beer was drank with that bunch, just to the point it was out of control! Glad it is over, three days of getting up early and getting to bed late!
> 
> Here is a shirt one of the guys gave me! LOL



that's cool, love the shirt! Only cool thing work related I got going on is IMTS in Chicago this fall. I think we'll have 4 of our tools there. I bet you'd really enjoy IMTS.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

blsnelling said:


> Your Dad beat you? That would explain a lot!:taped:



No, he kissed me, but he would'd beat you!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## stihlboy

HELSEL said:


> hahahaha Gink I just got a call
> from California from a guy that
> built you guys a 441 !!! Nice try



guess he is eric junior, buying saws from others and claiming he made them hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

that 441 you bought runs!

whadya gonna do xerox it?


----------



## Hedgerow

HELSEL said:


> Have no use for one at all. I also
> never claimed i could build one!!



I got no use for em' either... 
Yuk... 
But you know 2-strokes... Do yer homework and get er' done...
When you're done sell it to someone for a wood cutter.
:msp_wink:
There's a Stihl lover out there that would be glad to have it...


----------



## HELSEL

Hey Gink, just save all your BS
for someone who really cares!!
When you get ready to build your
3120 just let me know I will gladly 
jump in and join the build off.


----------



## stihlboy

dennis cahoon said:


> d.c. Hotsaws.......building world record setting for slowest hotsaws from chico, california
> [email protected] or 530-894-5826 ext2449 !



hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcorradi

Rick - your not a very good spokesperson for a last name that is very good at building saws, chains and humble from everything i've heard.


----------



## HELSEL

bcorradi said:


> Rick - your not a very good spokesperson for a last name that is very good at building saws, chains and humble from everything i've heard.




I never was a very good spokesman. But if you 
read post 46 Gink tells how easy it is to build a
3120. So now he thinks i am going to get ideas 
from Cliff !! But he claims he can build the same 
saw as Cliff?? I am lost here some place. A 441 is
100% useless to me. And they know it!!!!!


----------



## solo

stihlboy said:


> guess he is eric junior, buying saws from others and claiming he made them hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> that 441 you bought runs!
> 
> whadya gonna do xerox it?



You can't run a saw or build one, what does this have to do with you?? Just thinking is all.


----------



## homelitejim

I can't believe that this thread has lasted so long here in the chainsaw forum when it should actually be in the hot saw forum, I wonder why this hasn't been moved? It is like listening to Big Daddy Don Garlits tell me how driving his dragster will help me drive my tractor trailer.


----------



## atlarge54

At what point in the chainsaw illness does the fuel mix require testosterone? 

What is the proper mix, fuel/oil/testosterone? Does the mix vary greatly depending on altitude?


----------



## Metals406

So, I have a couple questions.

Rick, what if Frank stomped a mud-hole in your butt with his 3120? What if you did that to him with yers?

Who cares? I certainly don't, I bet deep down Frank could give two hoots. . . I know the Helsel's have been putting steel to wood fer a long time -- does that mean everyone is out to get y'all?

I know Frank makes a living with steel, this saw stuff is supposed to be fun.

Hell, it's supposed to be fun fer everyone that either builds or uses a saw.

This thread has turned full-on-retard as far as I'm concerned. . . You and others have just stopped short of insulting each others mothers and wives.

Pretty childish behavior fer grown men -- and I don't care who's friends with who, and who insulted who's buddy one time, so now you have to defend their honor.

Enough with the name calling and finger pointing -- go mow yer lawns or something.


----------



## HELSEL

atlarge54 said:


> At what point in the chainsaw illness does the fuel mix require testosterone?
> 
> What is the proper mix, fuel/oil/testosterone? Does the mix vary greatly depending on altitude?



When your training the testosterone is not that
important. But it sure come in handy on race day.


----------



## HELSEL

Metals406 said:


> So, I have a couple questions.
> 
> Rick, what if Frank stomped a mud-hole in your butt with his 3120? What if you did that to him with yers?
> 
> Who cares? I certainly don't, I bet deep down Frank could give two hoots. . . I know the Helsel's have been putting steel to wood fer a long time -- does that mean everyone is out to get y'all?
> 
> I know Frank makes a living with steel, this saw stuff is supposed to be fun.
> 
> Hell, it's supposed to be fun fer everyone that either builds or uses a saw.
> 
> This thread has turned full-on-retard as far as I'm concerned. . . You and others have just stopped short of insulting each others mothers and wives.
> 
> Pretty childish behavior fer grown men -- and I don't care who's friends with who, and who insulted who's buddy one time, so now you have to defend their honor.
> 
> Enough with the name calling and finger pointing -- go mow yer lawns or something.



Ok boss got the grass mowed!! Has Franky started
on that 3120??


----------



## HELSEL

Metals406 said:


> I reckon there aren't more saw builders because:
> 
> 1) It's not a good way to make a living, and there's more $$ going out then coming in.
> 
> 2) If it did pay good, I imagine there'd be 17,000 talented fabricators jumping in tomorrow.
> 
> 3) You have to love doing it, just like all the tuners for every sport out there.
> 
> This pissing match stuff is to be expected I guess? It happens in all pro-sports.
> 
> Someone is always faster, stronger, smarter, etc, then the next guy.
> 
> I read timbersports in OZ started back in the 1840's, because two fellas got into it at the pub over who could chop a tree down faster.
> 
> Wonder if surgeons do that?
> 
> "I could have sewed that guys head back on fer sure, and faster than you, and it would work better than before!!".




It is like you posted here there
will be pissing matches!!!


----------



## HELSEL

Moving this to hotsaws


----------



## HELSEL

Hey Gink!! Its under 3120 in the hotsaw forum


----------



## gink595

HELSEL said:


> hahahaha Gink I just got a call
> from California from a guy that
> built you guys a 441 !!! Nice try



HAHAHA, Rick where do you come up with this stuff! I have only ran one 441 in my life at a GTG 2 years ago! You keep referring to "you guys" It's just me! I don't own a 441 and personally never really wanted too, but thought this would be the even field. Here is the other thing to your BS statement....Copsey is the only guy that has ported anything for me, that includes a 7900, 5100, P5000 and 880. That is all the ported saws I have other than the 50 which I did. So do you care to name this mystery Californian that says he is porting 441 for me! What a crock of ####


----------



## gink595

stihlboy said:


> guess he is eric junior, buying saws from others and claiming he made them hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> that 441 you bought runs!
> 
> whadya gonna do xerox it?



Stihl douche, someone will like you eventually just keep trying to fit in!


----------



## HELSEL

HELSEL said:


> Moving this to hotsaws



What part of this do you not understand??


----------

